# Cooked, Jeff Henderson



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody familiar with Cooked by Jeff Henderson. From my understanding, it is not a cookbook, necessarily. Rather, it is Henderson's story of his journey from the streets of California to the kitchens of the Bellagio and Caesar's Palace (as exec chef!) I will be attending a conference where Henderson is the keynote speaker, so I am trying to get a little info on him/his book before the occassion. I have requested the book from my library, but I am still waiting.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jim, here's his website.

CHEF JEFF: Official Website

PS, I'm trying to convince the powers that be to let me go. If it works out I'll let you know.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for the link. I hope you get to go... we would have a BLAST... two ChefTalkers in VEGAS?! Better bring a camera!.... or not!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Your welcom,
Jim I went to feni in New Orleans........OMG, i'm to old for this stuff!!:smoking: I do hope I can go, we would have a great time.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You are only as old as you feel, young man!! Think of the culinary adventure... we could feast at Bellagio... MGM... we could go for steak at the Palm... pasta at the Venetian.... and the $1.99 buffets when we go broke at the roulette tables :crazy: We would have enough material to fill a whole ChefTalk blog for months!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Come on, Jim. You know the rules. What happens in Vegas......:talk:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...stays in... wait... where did I leave my wallet... pictures? what pictures?!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I went to one of our casinos last march. Mohegan sun because my wife wanted to "experience" a casino. To both of us it was dreadful, people at the slots had looks of zombies, neither of us understood even how to use a slot machine:blush:So, if I'm in Vegas, it's not going to be gambling.I will however eat my way through as many establishments as possible. Feast at Bellagio eh, I'm in.


----------

